
On AstriCon 2019 and Sangoma's Stewardship of Asterisk and FreePBX - kimi
https://www.fredposner.com/2243/astricon-2019-thoughts/
======
teilo
This is good to hear. But what I'm really wondering about is what Sangoma
plans to do on the commercial side, most notably with Switchvox.

I have been _begging_ for a professional version of Switchvox for _years_. By
that, I mean a version where more is left to the admin to configure,
especially when it comes to SIP trunking. I mean a version that lets you use
multiple NICs on the device to avoid NATing, ALGs, and other nasty scenarios.
And a version with access to the Asterisk CLI so you can troubleshoot, debug,
etc. All while maintaining commercial support, and general ease of use for
day-to-day administrative activities that Switchvox is known for.

~~~
kimi
Their PBXact line might be more what you are looking for - a FreePBX system
with commercial support, with the same insane flexibility of FreePBX.
Switchvox always looked kind of "locked-down" to me.

~~~
dillonmckay
How does this compare to 3cx?

I inherited a Shoretel system I have just had ‘upgraded’ to Mitel support,
just so I can get a quote for additional licenses.

~~~
lemcoe9
FREEPBX™ and 3CX generally do the same thing, but in very different ways.
FREEPBX™ is truly free, unless you want to pay for premium support, Zulu, etc.

3CX has very straightforward pricing, and is quite simple to configure with
the numerous SIP providers in the market.

~~~
uppi
Freepbx being more hacker-friendly, with pros and cons...

------
dancemethis
Nice to see some diverging (from mine, granted a narrower pov) and informative
opinions on Astricon.

The content of the development tracks was a bit lacking in the first day, save
a couple - the spooky stories were great and one of the subjects was something
I faced weeks ago. the second day improved a bit, but we expected some more
in-depth usage and... less Kafka.

but Jesus those donut sandwiches. And the salmon. I hope to get chosen to drop
by next year if my boss feels like it'd aggregate to our knowledge base. this
year, it kinda didn't - except making us realize we were on the right track in
some design decisions.

